# 7005 alternative for programming remote



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm trying to program my MX-980 remote. I tried AV8003 as a substitute for the AV7005. Is there a better choice. I can alway program each key but I have better things to do unless necessary.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I know the serial commands from the 8003 wouldn't work at all as there was a major change in the format.


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

vol/on/off and several others do. 

Are you using RS-232 to expand the programming ability?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I need feedback and guaranteed control so I am converting the AV8003 module to work with the Av7005.


----------



## k0rww (Nov 8, 2006)

nholmes1,

Thanks for your replys.

Happy Thanksgiving!

Richard


----------

